# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rak piersi objawy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Mam 21 lat i ostatnio budzę się z potwornymi bólami piersi  :Frown: 
Moja pierś zrobiła się twarda jakby jeden wielki guz. A także zaczęła wyciekać ropa z sutka tej piersi. 

Co to może być? Czy w tym wieku może to być rak piersi?
Boję się iść do lekarza  :Frown:  

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## focus9

Jeżeli nie jesteś w ciąży to jak najszybciej skontaktuj się z lekarzem.

----------

